# GCC version in FreeBSD 8.2



## Twister (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello!

Native version is 4.2.2
Why it is so old? There is many gcc versions in ports.
Can I use them to compile kernel/world?
How many problems may arise if I will use gcc from ports?


----------



## kpa (Nov 18, 2011)

It's old because of the licensing of newer versions of gcc, 4.2.2 is the last version with a suitable license for FreeBSD.
Stick to the default gcc on 8.2 or you will run into major problems. On FreeBSD 9 you have the option to use clang to compile world and kernel, however clang is not able to compile some of the ports.

http://wiki.freebsd.org/BuildingFreeBSDWithClang


----------



## OH (Nov 20, 2011)

Nor is GCC capable of building LibreOffice when kernel and world are build with clang


----------

